# زيادة ونقصان بعض الأحرف في الإملاء



## Mejeed

السلام عليكم..
من أين جاءت الزيادة والنقصان لبعض الأحرف (خصوصا الألف) في كتابة بعض الكلمات؟
كإهمال كتابة الألف في لفظ الجلالة (الله) و (الرحمن) ، وأسماء الإشارة و (لكن) ، وزيادتها مع واو الجماعة ، وزيادة الواو في (أولئك) ...؟
وهل يُعد تقييد الكتابة بما يوافق اللفظ في هذه الكلمات خطأ إملائيا؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

تغييرات الإملاء جائت خلال قرون مختلفة. عادة القرآن آخر ما يتغير.

مثلا ما تسميه "أحرف ناقصة" هو تقليد إملائي قديم. كان الألف لا يُكتب لأنه لا يعتبر حرفا كالواو والياء. لذا كان يحذف تماما ويوضع مكانه إشارة على شكل ألف صغيرة فوق الحرف الذي يسبقه كما في الله والرحمن وغيرها. وفي كلمات أخرى تقلب الألف واوا كما في حيوة وزكوت وربوا وغيرها. ستجد تفسيرات كثيرة لهذا تحاول أن تبرر بطرق مختلفة، ولكن الجواب الأبسط والأدق هو أنهم كانوا يكتبونها هكذا، ثم في نقطة ما قرر الناس أن طريقتنا أوضح فتغيّر الإملاء.

معظم هذه أُعيدت لأن ذلك أوضح ولكن الآثار بقيت في بعض نسخ القرآن وفي أسماء الإشارة وغيرها. بعض هذه في طور التغيير الآن. فحين كنت صغيرة كانت لماذا دائما تكتب هكذا: لمذا، واليوم نادرا ما تجد هذا. وأحيانا تجد لكن تكتب بالألف هكذا: لاكن، وإن كان نادرا ولكنه يدل على استمرار التغيير.

بالنسبة للكلمات التي لم يتغير إملائها كأحرف الإشارة، لا أدري إن كانت كتابة الألف خطأ إملائيًا أم لا. الحقيقة هي أن الإملاء عُرف، فإذا استغرب الناس ما تكتبه ربما يجعل ذلك كتابتك أقل وضوحا. والأمر بيدك طبعا

أما زيادة الألف في واو الجماعة فاسمها الألف الفارقة والهدف منها هو التفريق بين واو الجماعة المضافة للأفعال وتلك المضافة للأسماء الخمسة. مثل ذلك الواو المضافة إلى عمرو كي نفرَق بينه وبين عمر (أعلم أن الواو تُلفظ في العراق ولكن الصحيح هو أنها زائدة لا تُلفظ) وغيرها


----------



## Mejeed

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذه الإجابة ، جزاك الله خيرا.


----------

